# xX- Majestix 8th Annual Picnic -Xx



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 4 2010, 10:53 AM~16794296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It did come out good.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ill be there.ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0   :wow: :wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 4 2010, 09:53 AM~16794296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

wouldnt miss it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We will be there... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

You know BLVD ACES will be there, always down to support MAJESTIX C.C.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!!!! WE'LL SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE JUST CONFIRMED...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16932441
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE JUST CONFIRMED...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 4 2010, 08:53 AM~16794296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice WORK!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


I know where I will be on 5-30-10...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16932441
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE JUST CONFIRMED...</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2010%20Flier%20Back.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




:thumbsup: :cheesy: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Definitely a great picnic to be on the Magazine!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

you got permission for the city of Dallas
Let see if doesnt go wrong


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT for the "X" my homies!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: All Ways A Good Picnic


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

5-30 thats my B DAY so i'll b there celebrando Qvo!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Apr 2 2010, 12:51 AM~17072928
> *5-30 thats my B DAY so i'll b there celebrando Qvo!!!
> *



:0 


:cheesy: UH OH...LOOKS LIKE WE GONNA BE DRUNK THIS WEEKEND LMAO!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Our Texas Chapter will be there !!!!!!*


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 2 2010, 10:40 AM~17075076
> *Our Texas Chapter will be there !!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

HACK SHACK - GHETTO DREAMS cc



:drama: we waiting !


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 02:21 AM~16934461
> *TTT
> I know where I will be on 5-30-10...
> *


  

I'll be right beside you, Alex



OG Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Apr 13 2010, 09:50 AM~17177849
> *
> 
> I'll be right beside you, Alex
> ...



What is the TLA???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 13 2010, 12:48 PM~17178844
> *
> What is the TLA???
> 
> *



*T.L.A.=Texas Lowrider Association.*.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17179245
> *T.L.A.=Texas Lowrider Association.[/size].
> *


ANY INFO???????????


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Majestix TTT









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 01:52 PM~17179280
> *ANY INFO???????????
> *


texaslowrider.com


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Apr 13 2010, 09:32 AM~17177673
> *:biggrin: DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:
> *


Alright....Amarillo gonna be in the house! :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17182147
> *Alright....Amarillo gonna be in the house!  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 01:52 PM~17179792
> *texaslowrider.com
> *




cool. thanks!


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmomma_@Apr 15 2010, 09:00 AM~17199848
> *TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 12:47 PM~17179245
> *T.L.A.=Texas Lowrider Association.[/size].
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

will be there! :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 05:34 PM~17182163
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 15 2010, 10:56 AM~17200531
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE??? LINCOLN LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

WHAT THA FUCK WE AINT NO MUTHAFUCKEN AMARILLO HOMBOY U KNOW THAT BULLSHIT DAWG U GOT JOKES HOMIE THAT AINT COOL DAWG


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 15 2010, 10:22 AM~17200753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: dem just jokes homie, I seen your topic :0 its all good


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 8 2010, 10:36 PM~17139442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2010, 07:57 AM~17246235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17246235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2010, 08:57 AM~17246235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RULES AND CASH PRICES TO HOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 22 2010, 09:42 PM~17276085
> *RULES AND CASH PRICES TO HOP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STREET HOP, DON'T PUSH THEM IN, DRIVE THEM IN, DRIVE THEM OUT.

SINGLE PUMP 1ST PLACE TROPHY
DOUBLE PUMP 1ST PLACE TROPHY

NO RADICALS.


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

:rimshot:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*
Majestix Car Club 8th Annual Picnic*
Just want to say thanx to all the car clubs, and non-affiliated riders for supporting our event these past 7 years. Our car club started this event for the community that likes lowriders, kustoms, cycles and rods. Free event for people to come out and bring their families and check out all the rides.

I have people from out of state and through out Texas contacting me for info on our picnic. If the weather is good on 5.30.10 we know it will be the biggest and best picnic that we have put together. Our picnic is not a *ULA* or *ULC* event it is a *MAJESTIX CAR CLUB* event and it is open to everyone who wants to come out. Each year it grows in attendance and spectators.

The last time I checked LOWRIDING was about *R E S P E C T*...

Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...



















Last years list of clubs in attendance…

*2009 Attendance List
In alphabetical order:

Bad Boys Hydraulics
Blvd. Aces C.C.
Dallas Lowriders C.C.
D-Town Bombs C.C.
Estilo C.C. 
Garlands Finest C.C.
Ghetto Dreams C.C.
Infinity C.C.
Intokablez C.C.
Jokerz C.C.
Juiced C.C.
Kingz C.C.
Los Bajitos C.C.
Low 4 Life C.C.
Low-Lows C.C.
Majestics C.C.
Mirage C.C.
New Wave C.C.
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx C.C.
Principales C.C.
Rollerz Only - Corpus Christi 
Simply Stunnin C.C.
Smooth-N-Low C.C.
Southside Customs - Houston
Street Life C.C. - Ft. Worth 
Subliminal C.C.
Techniques C.C.
Texas Ranflas C.C.
Torres Empire Hydraulics - Houston
Unlimited C.C.
Veteranos C.C.
*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17316375
> *
> Majestix Car Club 8th Annual Picnic
> Just want to say thanx to all the car clubs, and non-affiliated riders for supporting our event these past 7 years. Our car club started this event for the community that likes lowriders, kustoms, cycles and rods. Free event for people to come out and bring their families and check out all the rides.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17316375
> *
> Majestix Car Club 8th Annual Picnic
> Just want to say thanx to all the car clubs, and non-affiliated riders for supporting our event these past 7 years. Our car club started this event for the community that likes lowriders, kustoms, cycles and rods. Free event for people to come out and bring their families and check out all the rides.
> ...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17316375
> *
> Majestix Car Club 8th Annual Picnic
> Just want to say thanx to all the car clubs, and non-affiliated riders for supporting our event these past 7 years. Our car club started this event for the community that likes lowriders, kustoms, cycles and rods. Free event for people to come out and bring their families and check out all the rides.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://vimeo.com/7187159</span>[/u]</a>


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 27 2010, 05:52 PM~17321083
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17316375
> *
> Majestix Car Club 8th Annual Picnic
> Just want to say thanx to all the car clubs, and non-affiliated riders for supporting our event these past 7 years. Our car club started this event for the community that likes lowriders, kustoms, cycles and rods. Free event for people to come out and bring their families and check out all the rides.
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

6 foot Trophy for best car club line-uP...










:nicoderm:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17350685
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 3 2010, 09:47 PM~17379728
> *Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 30 2010, 03:57 PM~17352962
> *
> 6 foot Trophy for best car club line-uP...
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 30 2010, 03:57 PM~17352962
> *
> 6 foot Trophy for best car club line-uP...
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17379728
> *Don't forget we will have Magazine Coverage...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 30 2010, 03:57 PM~17352962
> *
> 6 foot Trophy for best car club line-uP...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

5 - 30 - 10 :drama: Still Waiting :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

CINCO DE MAYO

Mr. Cartoon will be at the Metro PCS for a meet & greet today from 1pm - 4pm 

97.9 The Beat would like some Lowriders to come out and represent.

*Metro PCS
2731 W. Northwest Hwy
Dallas, Texas*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT for the "X" homies!!!

Garlands "FINEST" C.C.

Will be In the house!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 5 2010, 09:03 PM~17404233
> *TTT for the "X" homies!!!
> 
> Garlands "FINEST" C.C.
> ...


Leave the horn at home :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 5 2010, 08:50 PM~17404791
> *Leave the horn at home  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 5 2010, 10:50 PM~17404791
> *Leave the horn at home  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

T T T 

Almost here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17350685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+May 6 2010, 07:08 AM~17407528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

is it open for all car clubs? how does it work? any info will help......we try to attend most c.c. events/shows this year and we would like to attend this one if possible. thnx


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@May 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17422125
> *is it open for all car clubs? how does it work? any info will help......we try to attend  most c.c. events/shows this year and we would like to attend this one if possible. thnx
> *


lol...I dont mean to laugh, but its quite funny that some folks still think like that. I hope my homies in the Majestix dont mind me posting, but this event is open to anyone anywhere. How does it work....well you come bring the ride, family, and homies. Park and bust out the tent,chairs, grill, and have a good time! Im not promoting the event, but its where i would go for a good time.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty+May 7 2010, 06:02 PM~17422125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</a>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 7 2010, 07:30 PM~17422843
> *lol...I dont mean to laugh, but its quite funny that some folks still think like that.  I hope my homies in the Majestix dont mind me posting, but this event is open to anyone anywhere.  How does it work....well you come bring the ride, family, and homies.  Park and bust out the tent,chairs, grill, and have a good time!  Im not promoting the event, but its where i would go for a good time.
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Hotel info for out of town people, these are the nearest to the park on Hwy US-75*

----------------------------------------------
*Double Tree - Campbell Center
8250 N. Central Expy. 
Dallas,Texas
214.691.8700*
-----------------------------------------------
*La Quinta Inn & Suites - North Central
10001 N. Central Expy.
Dallas,Texas
214.361.8200*
-----------------------------------------------
*Summerfield Suites - Lincoln Park
10650 N. Central Expy.
Dallas,Texas
214.373.6000*
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Three WEEK !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*MAY 24, 2003*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 10 2010, 07:08 AM~17440991
> *MAY 24, 2003
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

Will be there...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 8 2010, 01:28 PM~17428123
> *Hotel info for out of town people, these are the nearest to the park on Hwy US-75
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17422843
> *lol...I dont mean to laugh, but its quite funny that some folks still think like that.  I hope my homies in the Majestix dont mind me posting, but this event is open to anyone anywhere.  How does it work....well you come bring the ride, family, and homies.  Park and bust out the tent,chairs, grill, and have a good time!  Im not promoting the event, but its where i would go for a good time.
> *


Thnx for the info. We didnt want to just show up, we'll see ya there, and hope to have a good time and meet some ppl.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Will see you there...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS LOWRIDERS (May 14, 2010)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17350685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



less than 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE READY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 AM~17278726
> *STREET HOP, DON'T PUSH THEM IN, DRIVE THEM IN, DRIVE THEM OUT.
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1ST PLACE TROPHY
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: we'll try to be there


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2010, 05:39 PM~17532079
> *WE READY!!!!!!!!!
> *


R u sure u ready sir, jus playin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 19 2010, 02:34 AM~17537172
> *R u sure u ready sir, jus playin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR I AM... ME AND YOU GONNA HAVE TO NOSE UP SIR?? :happysad:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 19 2010, 06:10 AM~17538061
> *YES SIR I AM... ME AND YOU GONNA HAVE TO NOSE UP SIR?? :happysad:
> *


damm and then kiss eachother :0 :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Almost time...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

from the kc majestics topic



> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 17 2010, 09:59 PM~17522106
> *Ok guys the chicago show got moved to later in the year,aug i think.So since we was ready lets just go down to dallas instead,the majestixs are having there picnic/show that day.both NT and DFW are gonna be there so lets take the same cars to that show,it's even alittle closer.I'm thinking vic's,franks or rauls.Since we are gonna be gone the last sunday of the month lets have our meeting next Tuesday at the shop at around 5 pm so we can all be on the same page for the dallas trip. :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah kc coming too :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 19 2010, 10:53 AM~17539246
> *damm and then kiss eachother  :0  :biggrin:
> *


joto... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@May 19 2010, 10:20 AM~17539471
> *Almost time...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Magazine Coverage...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 20 2010, 07:55 AM~17549569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2010, 11:22 AM~17539489
> *from the kc majestics topic
> hell yeah kc coming too :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 17 2010, 08:59 PM~17522106
> *Ok guys the chicago show got moved to later in the year,aug i think.So since we was ready lets just go down to dallas instead,the majestixs are having there picnic/show that day.both NT and DFW are gonna be there so lets take the same cars to that show,it's even alittle closer.I'm thinking vic's,franks or rauls.Since we are gonna be gone the last sunday of the month lets have our meeting next Tuesday at the shop at around 5 pm so we can all be on the same page for the dallas trip. :biggrin:
> *



We appreciate the support, thanx. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

1 WEEEK [email protected]#@!!!!

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

:biggrin: 

can't wait!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

WESTSIDE CC will be there!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY CC FT WORTH will be there!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Last I checked, weather looks to be 91 degrees and partly cloudy. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low4Life will be in the attending....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@May 24 2010, 08:45 PM~17591451
> *Low4Life will be in the attending....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: HERE WE GO...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE!!*_ :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS / DFW AND KANSAS CITY ACCOUNTED FOR :biggrin: CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Will be there early!!!!




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

PROBABLY LATE AND HUNGOVER LOL JK</span></span>


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:57 AM~17598245
> *PROBABLY LATE AND HUNGOVER LOL JK</span></span>
> *



Once again; She aint lying... lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

S-R- DOUBLE "C" WILL BE THERE !


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 25 2010, 11:04 AM~17598298
> *Once again; She aint lying... lol
> 
> *



lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+May 24 2010, 08:45 PM~17591451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+May 25 2010, 12:04 PM~17598298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Just look over your shoulder...............


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES will be there as always!


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We will be posting up new info on Thursday morning from Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. related to Park Rules (Parking, Drinking, and Trash) will be meeting with Special Event Reps. today...


----------



## cp.214 (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*Calling all clubs its time to shine and have fun at MAJESTIX 8th annual picnic 
****Street KingZ car/bike club will be sponsoring the 6ft Best car club line up Trophy**** 
more info at: www.majestixcarclub.com & www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Magazine Coverage...


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Got my room @ Hyatt Place 12411 N. Central Expressway for $62.00 a night. Pretty cheap for the siz of rooms. Not far from picnic.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Important Message Please Read!
</span>

*Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
*

We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two *DPD officers* and a *Special Event Supervisor* present *all day* to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, *DO NOT USE* the *BLUE* *&* <span style=\'color:red\'>*RED* plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)


These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

Traffic flow will be one way only from main entrance (Eastside) moving west exit on Westside of the park.

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17622800
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17622883
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> *Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there going to be somone there directing the parking situation? Where the cars are goin to park and where suport vehicles will park????


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 27 2010, 07:06 PM~17626431
> *Is there going to be somone there directing the parking situation? Where the cars are goin to park and where suport vehicles will park????
> *



Yes DPD Officers, Park Supervisor and our club members. 

Move-in begins at 9am if you show up before then and park in a no parking zone you will be asked to move.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 27 2010, 06:10 PM~17625799
> *:wow:  :0  :0
> *




THE PARK REPS AND COPS KNOW PEOPLE DRINK DURING EVENTS THEY JUST DONT WANT IT TO BE OBVIOUS AND IN THEIR FACE...

EVERYONE JUST USE COMMON SENSE...


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Any parties Saturday night? Anyone having the Rampage/Rashad Evans fight, or where can it be seen?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

PLEASE GET US SOME IN-N-OUT CUPS FOR LO LOW'S , WILL TRADE 4 TRASH BAG :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17626764
> *Yes DPD Officers, Park Supervisor and our club members.
> 
> Move-in begins at 9am if you show up before then and park in a no parking zone you will be asked to move.
> *


Kool. Thx and See u guys at 9am.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

ORALE!! se yall sunday!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17627528
> *Kool. Thx and See u guys at 9am.
> *


WE'LL BE THERE AT 5AM...  :biggrin: :0 NOT ME THO... I WILL BE HUNGOVER FROM THE CRUISE...  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17628382
> *WE'LL BE THERE AT 5AM...   :biggrin:  :0  NOT ME THO... I WILL BE HUNGOVER FROM THE CRUISE...   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*HOT OFF THE PRESS! 
Street KingZ will be bring out REDBULL GIRLS & FREE DRINKS*!

This Sunday Majestix car club HUGE 8TH annual picnic White-Rock lake at flag pole Hill, Street kingZ Sponsored 6ft Trophy & REDBULL girls & Free drinks. Pass the word! 11-5pm. 
www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity


Majestix car club Rocking the Park !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17626851
> *THE PARK REPS AND COPS KNOW PEOPLE DRINK DURING EVENTS THEY JUST DONT WANT IT TO BE OBVIOUS AND IN THEIR FACE...
> 
> EVERYONE JUST USE drunk ass lmao! :cheesy: *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry you guys have to go through that :

Looks Like it's going to be a great day for a picnic , the high is going to be around 95 and sunny and will bring out alot of people .

As far as all the clubs from the ULA , I believe were are doing our part in cleaning up after ourselves . Ghetto dreams cc will always go beyond our area to assure that we do not get pointed out as leaving trash behind .

Everyone is aware of cleaning there spot , it's the general public that does not follow the rules therfore please everyone ,,,, car clubs families solo riders go beyond your picnic area and let's all help in maintaining order for the futre of any and every ULA function thanks and see everyone on Sunday.

5 - 30 - 10       :drama: Still Waiting :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17628382
> *WE'LL BE THERE AT 5AM...   :biggrin:  :0  NOT ME THO... I WILL BE HUNGOVER FROM THE CRUISE...   :biggrin:
> *


drunk ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 28 2010, 01:23 PM~17633131
> *drunk ass ***** :biggrin:
> *


YOU SAY THAT LIKE ITS A BAD THING... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 28 2010, 11:40 AM~17633270
> *YOU SAY THAT LIKE ITS A BAD THING... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: only if you dont share with me :0 :0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 28 2010, 12:05 PM~17632479
> *Sorry you guys have to go through that :
> 
> Looks Like it's going to be a great day for a picnic , the high is going to be around 95 and sunny and will bring out alot of people .
> ...


  If every club attending does that, all other events for the year should go good.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

I plan on driving up there. Anybody got a street address I can put in the navigator???


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yahoo!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@May 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17640779
> *I plan on driving up there. Anybody got a street address I can put in the navigator???
> *


Flag Pole Hill Park
8100 Doran Circle
Dallas,Texas 75238


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Important Message Please Read!
</span>

*Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
*

We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two *DPD officers* and a *Special Event Supervisor* present *all day* to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, *DO NOT USE* the *BLUE* *&* <span style=\'color:red\'>*RED* plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 29 2010, 12:08 PM~17641520
> *Flag Pole Hill Park
> 8100 Doran Circle
> Dallas,Texas 75238
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

SO WHOSE GONNA B MY DATE LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@May 28 2010, 09:14 AM~17631570
> *HOT OFF THE PRESS!
> Street KingZ will be bring out REDBULL GIRLS & FREE DRINKS!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

BOOM C.C. WILL BE THERE TOO!!

LMAO!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

=)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

luv yalls picnic and i wish i could be there. my car club will be there reppin. hope all goes well homies.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 29 2010, 12:09 PM~17641524
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> ...



SO WHERE THE HELL ARE WE SUPPOSED TO GET A IN AND OUT BURGER CUP. CUZ I WANT A BURGER TO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 29 2010, 08:11 PM~17643936
> *SO WHERE THE HELL ARE WE SUPPOSED TO GET A IN AND OUT BURGER CUP. CUZ I WANT A BURGER TO.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*First In-N-Out Burger in Dallas is Approved for Garland Texas!!*

Double-double animal style coming to Garland Texas. It’s semi-official. Looks like In-N-Out is coming to the Dallas area. According to the City of Garland website, the Planning Commission approved Jim Powell’s plans for the first In-N-Out in Texas. 


uffin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Important Message Please Read!
</span>

*Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
*

We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two *DPD officers* and a *Special Event Supervisor* present *all day* to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, *DO NOT USE* the *BLUE* *&* <span style=\'color:red\'>*RED* plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:33 PM~17628382
> *WE'LL BE THERE AT 5AM...   :biggrin:  :0  NOT ME THO... I WILL BE HUNGOVER FROM THE CRUISE...   :biggrin:
> *


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you didnt even go to the cruise. :twak: So I guess that means you gonna be there at 5am huh :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

what time is the hop starting?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17644938
> *Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you didnt even go to the cruise. :twak:  So I guess that means you gonna be there at 5am huh :biggrin:
> *


no... but we are there already...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its already on and poppin out here. lotta cars awready..... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

barely getting on my way!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn good turnout. lotta cars i havent seen came out here. too bad i forgot my damn camera :angry:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2010, 01:00 PM~17647215
> *damn good turnout. lotta cars i havent seen came out here. too bad i forgot my damn camera :angry:
> *



Use your phone! LLOL! My battery went dead on my phone and I didnt get one pic. I saw your ride though. Really Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@May 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17647239
> *Use your phone!  LLOL!  My battery went dead on my phone and I didnt get one pic.  I saw your ride though.  Really Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


lol, yeah thats what ive been doing. i will post pics tonight. its a blast out here. thanks man. lotta nice shit out here right now.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2010, 01:11 PM~17647274
> *lol, yeah thats what ive been doing. i will post pics tonight. its a blast out here. thanks man. lotta nice shit out here right now.
> *


Yeah I will be back out there later. I will come find you, it will be cool to meet you.


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

man tha picnic was very niiiiice , had lotta fun :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Props to Majestix for another great picnic. Dallas is really stepping it up on the quality of rides. Some very impressive rides at the picnic today. Skim, nice meeting you at the picnic today!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@May 30 2010, 07:38 PM~17648629
> *Props to Majestix for another great picnic. Dallas is really stepping it up on the quality of rides. Some very impressive rides at the picnic today. Skim, nice meeting you at the picnic today!
> *



x2! Good to see you and the rest of the crew out there.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17648638
> *x2! Good to see you and the rest of the crew out there.
> *



Likewise


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Kidd (Sep 28, 2009)

Had a good ole time out there

 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2010, 12:00 PM~17647215
> *damn good turnout. lotta cars i havent seen came out here. too bad i forgot my damn camera :angry:
> *


helll yes!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@May 30 2010, 05:38 PM~17648629
> *Props to Majestix for another great picnic. Dallas is really stepping it up on the quality of rides. Some very impressive rides at the picnic today. Skim, nice meeting you at the picnic today!
> *


x45!! lol

no but x2 forreal!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to give props to you for a GREAT picnic.....Had a good time. cant wait till next year


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i didnt get much pictures this time around bcuz my nephew misplaced my camera. 
but i did get a few. hope you like em. cant wait to see every1 else's

**nice hops** 
greeeeeeat turn out!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HELLAVA TURN OUT FOR A HOT SUNNY DAY HOMIES !! 

MUCH RESPECTS TO MAJESTIX C.C. !!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

<---lol @ Oso


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GREAT PIC-NIC BIG UPS TO THE MAJESTIX....


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Great turn out! I was there 12 hours & enjoyed every minute! Thanks Majestix, see ya next year!!!


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

It has been around 4-5 years since I last shot a lowriding event and thanks for the warm hospitality today by all, and I'm not talking about the steamy ass hot weather either. I look forward to seeing everyone's images and looking forward to the next one.

- tony valadez


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

great event, cant wait til next year.


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

12 hours of pure fun. My family and I enjoyed every minute of it. 
Thanks Majestix!


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS (Sep 17, 2009)

BAD ASS PICNIC TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Str8crazy80, BThompsonTX, low4life74, ghettodreams, RIDINDRTY64, regal_swaga, Vintage Valadez, DownIIClown, droptopt-bird, $ ISRAEL $, Latin Thug, Redds68Coupe, Skim, ct1458

:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good picnic got there late and still had fun


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)

IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj198/TXTHUG214/Copy2ofDSC02137.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS (Sep 17, 2009)

MORE PICS


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Love that black on black Regal, that ish is NiCE!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17650038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZTl5u5LkLh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZTl5u5LkLh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTl5u5LkLh4


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## $ ISRAEL $ (May 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S56zH_Mq7GE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B5fi_-RFdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj3MhLZXetA


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2010, 11:09 PM~17650120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT PIC!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 30 2010, 08:41 PM~17649861
> *good picnic got there late and still had fun
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Bad ass picnic MAJESTIX! We had a great time!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Turtle and his 65 Impala reppin 817 BLVD ACES!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17650120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*WHY DOES CHITO HAVE DIFFRENT SHOES AND SHORTS ON ONE LEG HOLDIN ON TO THE BACK DOOR!!!!???? *_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mike didn't look to happy after this.....*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures. wish i had went


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 31 2010, 08:18 AM~17652395
> *nice pictures. wish i had went
> *


Real good turnout and hotter than hell !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17652381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## blaznlow79 (Mar 31, 2008)

that was one hell of a picnic cnt wait for next year


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2010, 09:03 AM~17652628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody post these videos please


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 06:17 AM~17651989
> *Turtle and his 65 Impala reppin 817 BLVD ACES!
> 
> 
> ...


That 65 is killer...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 31 2010, 09:43 AM~17653339
> *Somebody post these videos please
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oAqcFQqqNk...e=youtube_gdata
> ...


 PICNIC WAS PACKED AND I C BAD BOYZ DOIN THERE THING THAT NEW CUTTY DOIN THE DAMN THING LOCO


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 31 2010, 10:43 AM~17653339
> *Somebody post these videos please
> 
> 
> *



Here you go homie:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 29 2010, 10:20 PM~17644831
> *First In-N-Out Burger in Dallas is Approved for Garland Texas!!
> 
> Double-double animal style coming to Garland Texas. It’s semi-official. Looks like In-N-Out is coming to the Dallas area. According to the City of Garland website, the Planning Commission approved Jim Powell’s plans for the first In-N-Out in Texas.
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 30 2010, 12:20 AM~17644831
> *First In-N-Out Burger in Dallas is Approved for Garland Texas!!
> 
> Double-double animal style coming to Garland Texas. It’s semi-official. Looks like In-N-Out is coming to the Dallas area. According to the City of Garland website, the Planning Commission approved Jim Powell’s plans for the first In-N-Out in Texas.
> ...



:0 x2 I wonder where at.....hope its close to the house :cheesy:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2010, 11:08 AM~17653547
> *Here you go homie:
> 
> 
> ...


videos should say majestix :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 31 2010, 10:36 AM~17653763
> *:0  x2 I wonder where at.....hope its close to the house  :cheesy:
> *


 yes sir!!! Im gonna research this to see if theres any truth to it! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 31 2010, 12:47 PM~17653856
> *videos should say majestix  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :yes:  :happysad:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Videos are titled 

Majestics Picnic Dallas May 2010,,, I apolagize for mis spelling the clubs name


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 31 2010, 11:55 AM~17653944
> *Sorry about them videos , I usually go around tha block and get everything I see all the homies and tha clubs but yesterday it was camera day , still got it but on pics
> 
> Videos are titled
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

AWESOME PICNIC!.......


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+May 30 2010, 12:20 AM~17644831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*FIREWHEEL MALL*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@May 31 2010, 01:59 PM~17654750
> *:thumbsup:
> FIREWHEEL MALL
> 
> ...


 :wow: it's on now !!... That's 10 min from my pad.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

3 videos left can someone post please thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcsfbWRvq4...e=youtube_gdata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVfH-gdX2U4...e=youtube_gdata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAfFkUGyqVo...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64+May 31 2010, 02:59 PM~17654750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about 5 for me :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I live 2 minutes from there,ill let yall know how it taste.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ORALE...LOKS LIKE A YOU GUYS HAD GOOD TURN OUT! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

POST YOUR PIX > http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544199


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J (Sep 13, 2009)

that was a great pic-nic, we all had a good time, thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Bad A$$ picnic. Can't wait to have my ride ready out for next year. Thanks to Armando (214Tex) and Ghetto Dreams CC for a good time.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17656367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 





:loco: 

:sprint: 


:nosad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 31 2010, 02:27 PM~17655003
> *3 videos left can someone post please thanks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcsfbWRvq4...e=youtube_gdata
> ...

















here you go homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 31 2010, 08:04 PM~17657612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


= :sprint:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 09:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Tony....You always get the pic that's worth the $$$$!!!!Thanks for coming out !!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just want to thank the Majestixs for a real fun time sunday,i had a blast and i'm glad i made the long trip down. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 09:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

214monte, Latin Thug, jorgetellez

wheres the piks at homie?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)

MY USO'S LOOKING REAL GOOD OUT THERE WISH I COULD BE THERE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Majestics Kansas city


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 12:30 AM~17660601
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 I think the airbrusher may have fucked up without even knowing it


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 31 2010, 11:56 PM~17660132
> *214monte, Latin Thug, jorgetellez
> 
> wheres the piks at homie?
> *


Sup mang...im going over the pics now, but i cant post them up yet. They'll be heading to Houston pretty soon


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 01:18 AM~17661063
> *:0 I think the airbrusher may have fucked up without even knowing it
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

POST YOUR PIX > http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544199


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

*Thanks Majestix for puttin it down like that, we had a BLAST*. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 31 2010, 11:18 PM~17661063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boy!!! lol... that's a whole different person wearing that black shoe! if im not mistaken, 
that's andrew from principales c.c . but i could be wrong. lol. 
Chito has the pants and white shoes on. :roflmao:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2010, 11:20 PM~17659566
> *Just want to thank the Majestixs for a real fun time sunday,i had a blast and i'm glad i made the long trip down. :biggrin:
> *


Were glad you made the trip. KC put it down!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

sorry about that, here is a better one before Chito ran out there.

t


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 AM~17663145
> *sorry about that, here is a better one before Chito ran out there.
> 
> t
> ...


hey Tony glad to finally meet you. I love your work and thanks for taking a second for a small time like me :happysad:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Killa37_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 AM~17662493
> *Thanks Majestix for puttin it down like that, we had a BLAST. :thumbsup:
> *


*Thank you for being there. *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

I briefly met someone in the pit, was that you? If so sorry I could not talk much at the time, I had to figure out quickly where the sun was hitting and where to place my assistant with the light.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 10:13 AM~17663251
> *I briefly met someone in the pit, was that you? If so sorry I could not talk much at the time, I had to figure out quickly where the sun was hitting and where to place my assistant with the light.
> *


 :0 If i had known that was you i would have introduced myself Tony :banghead:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2010, 06:40 PM~17656747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 AM~17663145
> *sorry about that, here is a better one before Chito ran out there.
> 
> t
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2010, 10:25 PM~17660561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, well deserved!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to give everyone who attended and participated in our 8th annual picnic a Big thanX! 
We hope everyone had a good time and we look forward to a bigger and better event for next year.

Special Thanks to Three People that came through for us in a big way. 
Tony (tonyvaladez.com) - Photographer
Jesse (VGP Inc.) - Photographer
DJ Juan – For keeping the party going!

We really appreciate everything you guys did cuz we know it was a long hot day out there…


In alphabetical order:

AM Customs
Bad Boys Hydraulics
Blvd. Aces C.C.
Dallas Lowriders C.C.
D-Town Bombs C.C.
Down II Clown C.C.
Estilo C.C. – Dallas Chapter
Estilo C.C. - Midland Chapter
Frost Customs 
Garlands Finest C.C.
Ghetto Dreams C.C.
Infinity C.C.
Intokablez C.C.
Jokerz C.C.
Kingz C.C.
Los Bajitos C.C.
Low 4 Life C.C.
Low-Lows C.C.
Low Lyfe C.C.
Majestics C.C. – DFW Chapter
Majestics C.C. – Kansas City Chapter
Majestics C.C. – North Texas Chapter
Mirage C.C.
Mystic C.C.
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx C.C.
Presidentez C.C.
Principales C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Royal Classics C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Simply Stunnin C.C.
Smooth-N-Low C.C.
Street Kings B.C.
Strictly Ridaz C.C. 
Subliminal C.C.
Techniques C.C.
Texas Ranflas C.C.
UCE C.C.
Unidos C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
Veteranos C.C.
WestSide C.C.

United Lowrider Association
Carlos Polishing & Plating
Hack-Shack
Thanks to the Ft. Worth people that made the long trip to Dallas. 
And all the solo riderz that made it out.

*Awards:
Majestics Car Club - Best Lowrider Line-uP - 6 foot Trophy
Skim - Best Traditional Lowrider - 1964 Impala Convertible - Plaque
Bad Boys Hydraulics - 1 Place Double Pump - Plaque + $200.00 
Bad Boys Hydraulics - 1 Place Single Pump - Plaque + $150.00*


It is only getting BIGGER & BETTER! 

uffin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2010, 11:18 PM~17661063
> *:0 I think the airbrusher may have fucked up without even knowing it
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2010, 01:33 PM~17664507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2010, 11:33 AM~17664507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 11:13 AM~17663251
> *I briefly met someone in the pit, was that you? If so sorry I could not talk much at the time, I had to figure out quickly where the sun was hitting and where to place my assistant with the light.
> *


Yes sir, that was me. It was a pleasure to see a true professional work!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yahhhoooooo! Hahahahahha! It was crunk!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2010, 12:33 PM~17664507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS, WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PARK AND BEFORE THE AWARDS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2010, 09:28 PM~17660587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BLVD ACES *wanted that line up trophy bad... but it went to a well deserved group of guys... *M*uch *RESPECT *to the *BIG M*... congrats and 2 *SKIM* your 64 is super clean and very detailed to chevy specs... 

*TURTLE
817 ACES*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> i member you from Lance's grand opening of his tattoo shop!
> member. you member!!
> lol nice ride :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*More pix...*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 1 2010, 07:52 PM~17668605
> *Yes sir, that was me.  It was a pleasure to see a true professional work!
> *



Thanks for the kind words Danny - I was just doing a good friend of mine a favor. Mando and I go way back and I have always had the utmost respect for the Majestix and admired their rides. Just hope they enjoy the images just as much.

t


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i wish i coulda made it, it was my birthday and it was hot as hell, we went to my dad's house and cooked out and got in the pool, looks like it was a great time....i saw a truck pulling a three car hauler on monday heading west on 20, he had 3 badass impalas on it, anyone know who it was?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

*Awards:
Majestics Car Club - Best Lowrider Line-uP - 6 foot Trophy
Skim - Best Traditional Lowrider - 1964 Impala Convertible - Plaque
Bad Boys Hydraulics - 1 Place Double Pump - Plaque + $200.00 
Bad Boys Hydraulics - 1 Place Single Pump - Plaque + $150.00*
It is only getting BIGGER & BETTER! [/size]

uffin:
[/quote]

looks like a good turn out

but 

:uh: :uh:

it dont say no where $$ was going to be given out :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536255


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> *Awards:
> Majestics Car Club - Best Lowrider Line-uP - 6 foot Trophy
> Skim - Best Traditional Lowrider - 1964 Impala Convertible - Plaque
> Bad Boys Hydraulics - 1 Place Double Pump - Plaque + $200.00
> ...


looks like a good turn out

but 

:uh: :uh:

it dont say no where $$ was going to be given out :biggrin:
[/quote]

:0 You should have came out because you wanted to not because money was involved. Enjoy the lifestyle...money its the root of all evils.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> looks like a good turn out
> 
> but
> 
> ...


 :0 You should have came out because you wanted to not because money was involved. Enjoy the lifestyle...*THE LOVE OF *money its the root of all evils. 
[/quote]
Fixed.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> looks like a good turn out
> 
> but
> 
> ...


 :0 You should have came out because you wanted to not because money was involved. Enjoy the lifestyle...money its the root of all evils. 
[/quote]


if you say so :roflmao: if ima hop it ill rather have some money in the mix too


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> :0 You should have came out because you wanted to not because money was involved. Enjoy the lifestyle...money its the root of all evils.


if you say so :roflmao: if ima hop it ill rather have some money in the mix too 
[/quote]
:drama: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

We been paying out cash for hoppping since our first picnic 8 years ago, not too much just enough to put some change back in your pocket, we just don't post it cuz you know there's always someone on LIL ready to bitch and cry about the amount and the rules...

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> :0 You should have came out because you wanted to not because money was involved. Enjoy the lifestyle...money its the root of all evils.


if you say so :roflmao: if ima hop it ill rather have some money in the mix too 
[/quote]
:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I AINT SEEN A GOOD NOSE TO NOSE HOP IN AWHILE... :uh:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IS THIS THE BLUE CUTLASS OR A DIFFERENT CAR? ITS GETTING UP!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

@FORTWORTHAZTEC

lol that's cool =)

lol i would have quoted but it seems to have been
messing up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE CALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 2 2010, 03:00 PM~17676918
> *HOUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE CALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jun 2 2010, 03:01 PM~17676928
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ILL BE RIGHT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17676959
> *ILL BE RIGHT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


think he's on his way to ur house look out side lol


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Jun 2 2010, 03:09 PM~17676988
> *think he's on his way to ur house look out side lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 2 2010, 03:05 PM~17676959
> *ILL BE RIGHT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

Wwwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

FOR EVERYBODY'S INFORMATION, YES IT'S A NEW CAR AND IT'S GOING TO DO WHAT IT'S GOING TO DO. AS FOR THE PRIZE, WE SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC NOT FOR THE MONEY.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 AM~17278726
> *STREET HOP, DON'T PUSH THEM IN, DRIVE THEM IN, DRIVE THEM OUT.
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1ST PLACE TROPHY
> ...



for your information it says no radicals thats why i didnt show :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and if this aint radical then what is it.... :wow: 
and a 64 with a wishbone :biggrin:


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 06:48 PM~17677929
> *FOR EVERYBODY'S INFORMATION, YES IT'S A NEW CAR AND IT'S GOING TO DO WHAT IT'S GOING TO DO. AS FOR THE PRIZE, WE SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC NOT FOR THE MONEY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17653547
> *Here you go homie:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 04:48 PM~17677929
> *FOR EVERYBODY'S INFORMATION, YES IT'S A NEW CAR AND IT'S GOING TO DO WHAT IT'S GOING TO DO. AS FOR THE PRIZE, WE SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC NOT FOR THE MONEY.
> *



RADICAL OR NOT, THE CAR DID THE DAMN THING AND LOOKED PRETTY DOING IT. MUCH PROPS TO BAD BOYS FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE HOP GAME. THE CUTLASS LOOKS GOOD CITYBOY. KEEP IT UP, IM REAL ABOUT MINE AND THOSE ARE JUST MY 2 CENTS.


SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 06:41 PM~17678843
> *SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17678843
> *SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl


----------



## CITY_GIRL214 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fat mexican i love the pic!!! all you!!  stop laughing so hard you are gonna pee yourself


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 06:41 PM~17678843
> *SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
so you think my lac dont run huh :biggrin:
so what else can you come with :420:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17678477
> *RADICAL OR NOT, THE CAR DID THE DAMN THING AND LOOKED PRETTY DOING IT. MUCH PROPS TO BAD BOYS FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE HOP GAME. THE CUTLASS LOOKS GOOD CITYBOY. KEEP IT UP, IM REAL ABOUT MINE AND THOSE ARE JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE
> *


well sal i wasnt sayin the car dont look good or aint working  
we was told that the reg car was going to go at it so i was like


----------



## CITY_GIRL214 (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17678843
> *SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.
> *






Damn did they start crying already?!?!? That was fast :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679215
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao
> *


See thats how shit gets started :nono: :nono:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Jun 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17679457
> *See thats how shit gets started :nono:  :nono:
> *


no shit getting started here just reading :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

fatmexica55 have you found a job yet


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17679580
> *fatmexica55 have you found a job yet
> *


dont need one i won the lottery the other night just havent told anybody and havent cashed it in yet i still have a closet full of money you need some


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

Wwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

SUM BITCH


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :run: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 3 2010, 12:26 AM~17681453
> *:drama:  :drama:  :run:  :h5:
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 2 2010, 10:27 PM~17681460
> *
> osooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! :biggrin:*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 2 2010, 03:23 AM~17669663
> *BLVD ACES wanted that line up trophy bad... but it went to a well deserved group of guys... Much RESPECT to the BIG M... congrats and 2 SKIM your 64 is super clean and very detailed to chevy specs...
> 
> TURTLE
> ...


homie how much money you got we can work something out if your really want it. :biggrin: 










J/K it's ours we earned it. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

GARLAND'S FINEST - "LOS MAS TRAVIESO'S" :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2010, 11:48 PM~17682273
> *homie how much money you got we can work something out if your really want it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 It was good meeting the K.C. Majestics thanks for making the trip and showing support.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 3 2010, 08:14 AM~17683077
> *GARLAND'S FINEST - "LOS MAS TRAVIESO'S"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












:yes: Co-signed. :cheesy:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

I HEARD A HOUSE CALL IS COMING SOON............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jun 3 2010, 08:50 AM~17683260
> *I HEARD A HOUSE CALL IS COMING SOON............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jun 3 2010, 06:50 AM~17683260
> *I HEARD A HOUSE CALL IS COMING SOON............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:09 AM~17683348
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I BET YOU I KNOW WHO! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

OSO!!!!!!!!!!! SHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jun 3 2010, 06:50 AM~17683260
> *I HEARD A HOUSE CALL IS COMING SOON............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




YEP ITS COMING SOONER THEN U THINK JUS NEED TO GET WITH TEXASFINEST TO VIDEO IT......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 09:15 AM~17683403
> *YEP ITS COMING SOONER THEN U THINK JUS NEED TO GET WITH TEXASFINEST TO VIDEO IT......
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

who??? WHY NOT CALL EM OUT??? I WANNA SEE A GOOD STREET HOP...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:20 AM~17683442
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> who??? WHY NOT CALL EM OUT??? I WANNA SEE A GOOD STREET HOP...
> *


is not shops is house :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:20 AM~17683442
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> who??? WHY NOT CALL EM OUT??? I WANNA SEE A GOOD STREET HOP...
> *



BISH ILL CALL U AHEAD OF TIME *****...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:20 AM~17683442
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> who??? WHY NOT CALL EM OUT??? I WANNA SEE A GOOD STREET HOP...
> *


you wait and see for yourself if called out then they wont show up to anyplace so wait and see


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 09:22 AM~17683461
> *BISH ILL CALL U AHEAD OF TIME *****...
> *


WHY I GOTTA BE A BISH YOU FUKKIN SASQUATCH!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:22 AM~17683461
> *BISH ILL CALL U AHEAD OF TIME *****...
> *


 :biggrin: wait for it wait for it


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:24 AM~17683474
> *WHY I GOTTA BE A BISH YOU FUKKIN SASQUATCH!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


K VAVA...... :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:24 AM~17683474
> *WHY I GOTTA BE A BISH YOU FUKKIN SASQUATCH!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


what if the person works doble jobs or night then what?you need to let the person know that day on the am time so then there is no excuses why he wasnt home  my 2 cents


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

I WOUNDER WHO THE GUEST ARE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:27 AM~17683498
> *I WOUNDER WHO THE GUEST ARE
> *


 :uh: guests :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

LETS SETUP A HOP JOES BURGER NEXT SATURDAY STRICTLY WILL BE THERE ... ILL MAKE A COUPLE OF CALLS SO THERE WILL BE ACTION .... WE DOWN!!!!!! TO STOMP THE YARD!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17683522
> *LETS SETUP A HOP JOES BURGER NEXT SATURDAY STRICTLY WILL BE THERE ... ILL MAKE A COUPLE OF CALLS SO THERE WILL BE ACTION .... WE DOWN!!!!!!  TO STOMP THE YARD!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THIS SATURDAY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:27 AM~17683498
> *I WOUNDER WHO THE GUEST ARE
> *


CUT YOUR SHIT BECAUSE YOUR FIRST ON THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17683532
> *CUT YOUR SHIT BECAUSE YOUR FIRST ON THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


CHECK PLEASE... LOL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:31 AM~17683532
> *CUT YOUR SHIT BECAUSE YOUR FIRST ON THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN IAM OUT NO SWITCH'S HOMIE....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

UNTIL NEXT SATURDAY .....LETS KEEP IT STREET


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:uh: joes they tow cars away there and sonic they shot blanks need to find another place more relaxing and flat ground :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:34 AM~17683555
> *:uh: joes they tow cars away there and sonic they shot blanks need to find another place more relaxing and flat ground :0
> *


HOW ABOUT ROBINSON PARK ????? GRAND PRAIRIE TEXAS .... RIGHT OFF OF BELTLINE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:35 AM~17683569
> *HOW ABOUT ROBINSON PARK ????? GRAND PRAIRIE TEXAS .... RIGHT OFF OF BELTLINE
> *


where the fuck is that at :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:32 AM~17683543
> *WELL THEN IAM OUT NO SWITCH'S HOMIE....
> 
> *


everything in time


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:35 AM~17683569
> *HOW ABOUT ROBINSON PARK ????? GRAND PRAIRIE TEXAS .... RIGHT OFF OF BELTLINE
> *



OSO WHERES THIS AT?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:36 AM~17683581
> *where the fuck is that at  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF JOE POOL LAKE .... LIKE GOING IN TO CEDAR HILL... NO POLICE AROUND .... SO KNOW ONE HAS TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING PEPPER SPRAYED!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:37 AM~17683588
> *everything in time
> *


MAKE IT FAST :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

but house call was more beter why set it up this ***** was the one talking about a house call :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 09:38 AM~17683594
> *OSO WHERES THIS AT?
> *


IN GRAND PRAIRIE OFF OF BELTLINE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :around: :around:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 AM~17683603
> *MAKE IT FAST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i ain't worry about no damn cops the worst they can do is give me a ticket for riding bold tires so we doing house or setting it up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 AM~17683607
> *but house call was more beter why set it up this ***** was the one talking about a house call :0
> *


ILL DO A HOUSE CALL ........I LIKE ACTION! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17683607
> *but house call was more beter why set it up this ***** was the one talking about a house call :0
> *


HOPPING HAS DIED IN THE DFW... NO MORE STREET HOPS AT ALL... PEOPLE WANNA SEE IT TOO... HA HA IF YOU DO A HOUSE CALL IN MY NEIBORHOOD THE NEIBORS WOULD FOR SURE CALL THE COPS... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

LETS SET IT UP SO WE CAN BRING FOOTAGE TO THE DFW...... !!!!!!!!!! YOU NEVER KNOW IT COULD TURN INTO SUMTHIN BIG!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:42 AM~17683636
> *ILL DO A  HOUSE CALL ........I LIKE ACTION! :biggrin:
> *


we'll see you at your house stay tuned :biggrin: :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17683642
> *HOPPING HAS DIED IN THE DFW... NO MORE STREET HOPS AT ALL... PEOPLE WANNA SEE IT TOO... HA HA IF YOU DO A HOUSE CALL IN MY NEIBORHOOD THE NEIBORS WOULD FOR SURE CALL THE COPS... :biggrin:
> *


MOVE AWAY FROM THEM WHITE FOLKS PUTO....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17683642
> *HOPPING HAS DIED IN THE DFW... NO MORE STREET HOPS AT ALL... PEOPLE WANNA SEE IT TOO... HA HA IF YOU DO A HOUSE CALL IN MY NEIBORHOOD THE NEIBORS WOULD FOR SURE CALL THE COPS... :biggrin:
> *


X2 LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17683646
> *we'll see you at your house stay tuned :biggrin:  :0
> *


BRING CHARLIE WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17683642
> *HOPPING HAS DIED IN THE DFW... NO MORE STREET HOPS AT ALL... PEOPLE WANNA SEE IT TOO... HA HA IF YOU DO A HOUSE CALL IN MY NEIBORHOOD THE NEIBORS WOULD FOR SURE CALL THE COPS... :biggrin:
> *


thats what make it fun when you get on the car and burn off :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17683647
> *MOVE AWAY FROM THEM WHITE FOLKS PUTO....
> *


I HAD A CLUB MEETING OUT FRONT AND THEY CALLED THE LAWS... :biggrin: :biggrin:  

AND HELL NAW... AINT NOBODY JACKIN SHIT AROUND HERE...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17683642
> *HOPPING HAS DIED IN THE DFW... NO MORE STREET HOPS AT ALL... PEOPLE WANNA SEE IT TOO... HA HA IF YOU DO A HOUSE CALL IN MY NEIBORHOOD THE NEIBORS WOULD FOR SURE CALL THE COPS... :biggrin:
> *


OSO ILL CALL YOU AS SOON AS MY DOOR BELL RINGS :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17683653
> *BRING CHARLIE WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *



ILL BE THERE HOMIE...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17683653
> *BRING CHARLIE WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *


i dont want to bounce i want to hop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 07:45 AM~17683659
> *I HAD A CLUB MEETING OUT FRONT AND THEY CALLED THE LAWS...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AND HELL NAW... AINT NOBODY JACKIN SHIT AROUND HERE...
> *


damn white osos :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 09:45 AM~17683660
> *OSO ILL CALL YOU AS SOON AS MY DOOR BELL RINGS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:45 AM~17683662
> *i dont want to bounce i want to hop :0  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY ILL SEE IF BAD BOYZ WANNA GET IN ON THE ACTION .....LETS ALL PUT CASH UP!!!!!!!!!! ILL HOP MY SHIT ! BUT ITS NOT A HOPPER...... :biggrin: ..... I SAY 50.00 BUCKS A PERSON WILL MAKE A NICE POT!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

yall go get some practice cause its coming just dont know who is the first victim :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 12:18 AM~17661063
> *:0 I think the airbrusher may have fucked up without even knowing it
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt able to make it out but just lookin at the car I think its probably correct.. :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 09:49 AM~17683683
> *OKAY ILL SEE IF BAD BOYZ WANNA GET IN ON THE ACTION .....LETS ALL PUT CASH UP!!!!!!!!!! ILL HOP MY SHIT ! BUT ITS NOT A HOPPER...... :biggrin: ..... I SAY 50.00 BUCKS A PERSON WILL MAKE A NICE POT!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17683683
> *OKAY ILL SEE IF BAD BOYZ WANNA GET IN ON THE ACTION .....LETS ALL PUT CASH UP!!!!!!!!!! ILL HOP MY SHIT ! BUT ITS NOT A HOPPER...... :biggrin: ..... I SAY 50.00 BUCKS A PERSON WILL MAKE A NICE POT!!!
> *


we don't hop badboys on the streets no more only on the stick so there is no arguing


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 09:50 AM~17683690
> *I wasnt able to make it out but just lookin at the car I think its probably correct.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17683685
> *yall go get some practice cause its coming just dont know who is the first victim :0
> *


IM SERVEIN ALL WHO I CAN ... CUT OR NOT WHO GIVES A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:51 AM~17683703
> *IM SERVEIN ALL WHO I CAN ... CUT OR NOT WHO GIVES A FUCK :biggrin:
> *


he talking to you charlie boy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

does this count


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 09:52 AM~17683707
> *he talking to you charlie boy  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 3 2010, 07:53 AM~17683709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 3 2010, 07:53 AM~17683709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH !!!! I SEE 2 WINS IN THE FUTURE.... MAYBE 3 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

chippers only no shop cars I'm only going for one person and that's it and I'm not a shop car i am a builder and fabricator :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:52 AM~17683707
> *he talking to you charlie boy  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE WOULD WANNA HOP SOMEONE WITH NO SWITCH'S


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17657848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice pics Tony..seems like just yesterday when you we were taking pics of my ride for the Tejano Connection, lol, you've come along way big homie..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 AM~17683755
> *YEA HE WOULD WANNA HOP SOMEONE WITH NO SWITCH'S
> *


 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 AM~17683755
> *YEA HE WOULD WANNA HOP SOMEONE WITH NO SWITCH'S
> *


I DINT KNOW YOU DIDNT HAVE SWITCHES UNTIL TALKING TO MY INFORMANT .... U WERE THE HOUSE CALL FROM YESTERDAY MR .CHARLIE :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

I SEE ALOT OF BARKING FORM ALOT OF TICK INFESTED DOGS....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 09:57 AM~17683747
> *chippers only no shop cars I'm only going for one person and that's it and I'm not a shop car i am a builder and fabricator :biggrin:
> *


SO WHEN AND WHERE??? I GOT A CHIPPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 08:01 AM~17683790
> *I DINT KNOW YOU DIDNT HAVE SWITCHES UNTIL TALKING TO MY INFORMANT .... U WERE THE HOUSE CALL FROM YESTERDAY MR .CHARLIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 10:01 AM~17683790
> *I DINT KNOW YOU DIDNT HAVE SWITCHES UNTIL TALKING TO MY INFORMANT .... U WERE THE HOUSE CALL FROM YESTERDAY MR .CHARLIE :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: 

YOU THE FBI OR WUT HOMIE???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:01 AM~17683797
> *SO WHEN AND WHERE??? I GOT A CHIPPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tell yall what lets find someplace for all the guys to chill but no joes or sonic illinois


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17683815
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> YOU THE FBI OR WUT HOMIE???
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 3 2010, 08:01 AM~17683791
> *I SEE ALOT OF BARKING FORM ALOT OF TICK INFESTED DOGS....
> *


LOGIN SWITCHMAN JR.... OR ARE YOU AFRAID OF THE "BAD BOYZ" :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17683819
> *tell yall what lets find someplace for all the guys to chill but no joes or sonic illinois
> *


THAT PARK....IT NICE LOTS OF ROOM... AND NO COPS :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17683819
> *tell yall what lets find someplace for all the guys to chill but no joes or sonic illinois
> *



NADA WRONG WITH JOES 2TIME... MY BLOOD WORKS OUT THERE DANCEING FOR DOPE MONEY !

NEXT TIME YALL SEE HIM TELL HIM YOU DOWN WITH A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK, AND HE WILL DO THE ROBOT FOR FREE.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 10:08 AM~17683860
> *THAT PARK....IT NICE LOTS OF ROOM... AND NO COPS :biggrin:
> *


WELL WASSUP?? SATURDAY NIGHT??? WHAT TIME? WE BE THERE!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 3 2010, 09:08 AM~17683861
> *NADA WRONG WITH JOES 2TIME...  MY BLOOD WORKS OUT THERE DANCEING FOR DOPE MONEY !
> 
> NEXT TIME YALL SEE HIM TELL HIM YOU DOWN WITH A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK, AND HE WILL DO THE ROBOT FOR FREE.
> *


dam he still out there


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17683874
> *WELL WASSUP?? SATURDAY NIGHT??? WHAT TIME? WE BE THERE!!!
> *


STRICTLY DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

let me talk to a friend and we might get a hole parking lot :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17683874
> *WELL WASSUP?? SATURDAY NIGHT??? WHAT TIME? WE BE THERE!!!
> *


i got to go rep at leonards show sunday at the ulc spot :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:12 AM~17683918
> *i got to go rep at leonards show sunday at the ulc spot :0
> *


THIS SATURDAY... THATS NEXT


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17683875
> *dam he still out there
> *



HE WAS IN A BATTLE FOR THAT TURFF WITH ASHY LARRY BUT _A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK_ TOOK CARE OF THAT FOOL

SO NOW MY BLOOD IS BACK AT IT AGIN......


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:11 AM~17683904
> *let me talk to a friend and we might get a hole parking lot :0
> *


EMPTY+PARKING LOT= COPS


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 08:13 AM~17683929
> *EMPTY+PARKING LOT= COPS
> *


not empty my homie owns it :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

he runs a business 24/7 and he a cool guy let me see and is right of 20 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SATURDAY 8:00 PM ....ANYWHERE .... THAT GIVES ME TIME TO FIGURE OUT SOME CHEATIN SHAT!!!!! WEIGHT .... HIDDEN PUMP.... EXTRA PUMP.... WHATEVER WORKS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i just hope for all the guys that are saying they will do it to do it :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:18 AM~17683966
> *i just hope for all the guys that are saying they will do it to do it :biggrin:
> *


WHO??


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:19 AM~17683971
> *WHO??
> *


specially you ***** :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:18 AM~17683966
> *i just hope for all the guys that are saying they will do it to do it :biggrin:
> *


read this>>>>>>>>>>STRICTLY IS ALWAYZ DOWN TO STOMP THE YARD!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:21 AM~17683989
> *specially you ***** :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:21 AM~17683989
> *specially you ***** :0
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17683989
> *specially you ***** :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 08:21 AM~17683993
> *read this>>>>>>>>>>STRICTLY IS ALWAYZ DOWN TO STOMP THE YARD!!!!!! :wow:
> *


we'll see about that when we go at it hope you practice enough :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17683996
> *:0
> *


DONT START PUTO... :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:24 AM~17684027
> *DONT START PUTO... :0
> *


VAVA?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:24 AM~17684027
> *DONT START PUTO... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 10:25 AM~17684039
> *VAVA?
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17684044
> *          :biggrin:
> *


i tought it was yaya last night :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17683989
> *specially you ***** :0
> *


MY MINI WAMMY IS COMING FOR YOU PUTO FACE!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:28 AM~17684063
> *MY MINI WAMMY IS COMING FOR YOU PUTO FACE!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :uh:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:28 AM~17684063
> *MY MINI WAMMY IS COMING FOR YOU PUTO FACE!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :uh:
> *


ok i'll be there i'm not getting in with the lil guys but one of them but if you want some i'be there :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

why not do it at the show sunday on the ulc spot fuck it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 08:29 AM~17684075
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

it should be on june the 13th :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

Dammmmmm it.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:30 AM~17684093
> *why not do it at the show sunday on the ulc spot fuck it
> *


WE'LL BE THERE TOO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:30 AM~17684093
> *why not do it at the show sunday on the ulc spot fuck it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 08:25 AM~17684039
> *VAVA?
> *


Damm it oso this ***** knows something of you or what


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

:uh: 

SO WE GOT GUYS THAT WORK AT A SHOP THAT IS KNOWN TO BUST OUT SOME HIGH HITTING HOPPER'S 

GOING AGINST SOME DUDES THAT LIKE TO RIDE THERE CARS ON THE STREET.


CALL ME CRAZY BUT THATS LIKE THE GUYS AT AUTO ZONE TRYING TO RACE A TEAM FROM NASCAR.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YALL.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 08:33 AM~17684130
> *WE'LL BE THERE TOO
> *


  WE'LL SEE YOU THERE AND IT WILL BE THE BEST EVENT EVER


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 AM~17684206
> *:uh:
> 
> SO WE GOT GUYS THAT WORK AT A SHOP THAT IS KNOWN TO BUST OUT SOME HIGH HITTING HOPPER'S
> ...


I DONT WORK AT NO SHOP I JUST HANG AROUND THERE AND HELP YOU CAN ASK OSO I WORKED ON HIS CAR AND HE HOOK ME UP WHEN I WAS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

SEE YALL GOT TO GO WORK NOW TO MY 11:30 APPOINTMENT :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:44 AM~17684236
> *I DONT WORK AT NO SHOP I JUST HANG AROUND THERE AND HELP YOU CAN ASK OSO I WORKED ON HIS CAR AND HE HOOK ME UP WHEN I WAS DONE :biggrin:
> *




WHATEVER IT IS GOOD LUCK, 

IF YOU EVER WANT A PIMP-ING MATCH ,, LET ME KNOW

I DONT PIMP, I JUST HANG AROUND A BUNCH OF LADYS THAT HOOK AND THEY TIP ME FOR KEEPING A EYE ON THEM.... :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

9 lives be ready ***** I'm house callin ur ass por joto with lil ernies pedal car. Joto


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 3 2010, 08:49 AM~17684273
> *WHATEVER IT IS GOOD LUCK,
> 
> IF YOU EVER WANT A PIMP-ING MATCH  ,, LET ME KNOW
> ...


DAMM IT :biggrin: THAT COOL I JUST DO WHAT I DO BEST IS FABRICATE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17684293
> *9 lives be ready ***** I'm house callin ur ass por joto with lil ernies pedal car. Joto
> *


 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17684293
> *9 lives be ready ***** I'm house callin ur ass por joto with lil ernies pedal car. Joto
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17684293
> *9 lives be ready ***** I'm house callin ur ass por joto with lil ernies pedal car. Joto
> *



I'm upgrading already foe !!!! My pedal car has a radio now PUTO FACE !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17683819
> *tell yall what lets find someplace for all the guys to chill but no joes or sonic illinois
> *


Buena Vista Restaurant in Oak Cliff ...... Tomorrow !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 10:44 AM~17684236
> *I DONT WORK AT NO SHOP I JUST HANG AROUND THERE AND HELP YOU CAN ASK OSO I WORKED ON HIS CAR AND HE HOOK ME UP WHEN I WAS DONE :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN ABOUT SIR... :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GONE but not forgotten :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 3 2010, 09:12 AM~17684502
> *I'm upgrading already foe !!!! My pedal car has a radio now PUTO FACE !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO IS IT GOING TO BE HERBIE RELOADED :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

TAAAAMMMMMMBBBBBOOOOOOOOO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 3 2010, 07:51 AM~17683696
> *we don't hop badboys on the streets no more only on the stick so there is no arguing
> *


:uh: BUT THIS IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN..... BAD BOYZ KUSTOMS WHERE YALL AT????? COME ON OUT FOR A GOOD OL FASHION STREET HOP!!!!!.... DRINKS AND COOKIES WILL BE PASSED COURTESY OF THE CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 12:12 PM~17685039
> *:uh: BUT THIS IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN..... BAD BOYZ KUSTOMS WHERE YALL AT????? COME ON OUT FOR A GOOD OL FASHION STREET HOP!!!!!.... DRINKS AND COOKIES WILL BE PASSED OUT BY THE CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

COOKIES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@May 31 2010, 10:22 PM~17660524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up BIG JOE looking good homie TTT for the UCE homies n all the RAZA. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 06:50 PM~17656367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bahahahahahaha!! :rofl:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 AM~17683761
> *damn nice pics Tony..seems like just yesterday when you we were taking pics of my ride for the Tejano Connection, lol, you've come along way big homie..
> *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

This one came out really nice.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 08:58 AM~17683761
> *damn nice pics Tony..seems like just yesterday when you we were taking pics of my ride for the Tejano Connection, lol, you've come along way big homie..
> *



yeahp! that was a long time ago...


----------



## LowRlder (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 3 2010, 03:50 PM~17687185
> *what up BIG JOE looking good homie TTT for the UCE homies n all the RAZA.  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17682273
> *homie how much money you got we can work something out if your really want it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
we took it 2 years in a row homie its all good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 30 2010, 12:21 AM~17644846
> *
> 8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, DO NOT USE the BLUE & RED plastic cups if you decide to drink.
> 
> ...




:0 


















:scrutinize: Thats a fine :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Busted! * :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

lol he wasn't the only one tho!
i saw a lot of mo fo's with Blue and Red 
cups out there....

but yea, that woulda been a big fine.
way ta go!!

lol :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 AM~17684595
> *GONE but not forgotten  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! dang Mando,
that was some funny stuff...
lol.... poor battery...


i miss that car =(


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT A FEW LEFT


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 4 2010, 10:13 PM~17700350
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



That's hilarious! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 3 2010, 07:53 AM~17683709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That Black Regal is NiCE!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

no it's seXXXay


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 5 2010, 12:21 PM~17703106
> *GOT A FEW LEFT
> *


15.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 4 2010, 10:13 PM~17700350
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I thought ya'll would like that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17678843
> *SWITCHMAN JR NO ONE SAID ANYTHING TO YOU HOMIE! ALL I GOT TO SAID MY SHIT RUNS DONT HAVE TO BE PUSH UP THERE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17731515
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:scrutinize: Chisme


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 3 2010, 08:13 AM~17683926
> *HE WAS IN A BATTLE FOR THAT TURFF WITH ASHY LARRY BUT  A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK TOOK CARE OF THAT FOOL
> 
> SO NOW MY BLOOD IS BACK AT IT AGIN......
> *


 :uh: *YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP SON! THIS MARCY RIGHT HERE ***** WHAT!*


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ASHY_LARRY_@Jun 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17732754
> *:uh: YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP SON! THIS MARCY RIGHT HERE ***** WHAT!
> *


 :drama: :run: :sprint:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 8 2010, 08:28 PM~17731561
> *:scrutinize:  Chisme
> *


 :cheesy:


----------

